# Now guess whos back with a brand new rap!



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

hello one and all! happy new year  i is back in action now, gym shall re-begin as of tomorrow evenining after work and diet as of friday night sat morning once ive been shopping, diet will be the same as before nothing changing, will repost it tomorrow when i can be assed, i will now be doing madcows 5x5 for the next 12 weeks as i suspect my strength has rapidly decreased over the festive **** period :lol: so 5x5 routine for the next 12 weeks then il see where i am at and going from then 

hope everyone had a great xmas and new year and didnt miss me too much lol,

tomorrows workout shall be

squats - 5x5 working to top set of 67.5x5

OH Press seated - 5x5 working to top set of 45x5

Deadlift 5x5 working to top set of 115x5

hopefully this works well for me and can gain a bit of mass aswell as i feel alot smaller  jeans fit normal now and chest looks smaller too  haha luckily i have not changed bf over xmas suprisingly!

over and out for now


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Good to see you back buddy hope alls well up there :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

thanks bud, yeah should probs have put journal somehwere :laugh:

im sending out links across journals now  haha


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

groovy baby


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

thanks matey! yeah all is well just went on a bit of a binge month :lol: its over now tho :thumb: sorta lol


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Good to see your on madcows :thumb: it's b1tchin


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

lmao watching austin powers or something chris? and yeah looking forward to it! should be good


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yes, he's on Madcows thanks to ME! 

Good luck buddy, we're in this one together


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Madcows imo should be called fat legs :lol: they grow like c^nts. One of the best tho :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

yep we sure are bruv  good! cause my legs have shrunk  haha can mainly tell cause jeans that were tight are no longer tight! lmao


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

and I don't mean rap as in a new case of child molesta-AAAAAAAA


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Good to see you back mate! Will be keeping an eye on this one again


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

good to see you back...... did you bring SK with you?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bambi said:


> and I don't mean rap as in a new case of child molesta-AAAAAAAA


lmfao ! heard you got 200x3 on deads! nice one mate



Spriggen said:


> Good to see you back mate! Will be keeping an eye on this one again


thanks bruv  you got a journal up or that yet ? lol



big_jim_87 said:


> good to see you back...... did you bring SK with you?


thanks mate, nope why has he disapeared too ? lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

yes he has.... i know he had probs with his intestine..... hope he aint dead!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

hes probs just recovering then! there will be someone here who will have him on fb and should know best asking them lol


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> yes he has.... i know he had probs with his intestine..... hope he aint dead!


na he's alive! was chattin to him on fb the other night, think he's been enjoyin some good drinkin sessions


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ahh typical scottish person like me :thumb: haha


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Good luck with this mate, what supps you got planned? if your looking to gain some serious mass then get on the heavy mass shakes... you can afford to neck a few of them too at your BF% and then just cut the fat off before your hols (you'll have no probs cutting with your metabolism)


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

thanks bud, just whey on the cards atm mate, will give supps a look over the weekend as to what i will use this turn, will all come together slowly!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> thanks bud, just whey on the cards atm mate, will give supps a look over the weekend as to what i will use this turn, will all come together slowly!


Mate if your looking to gain then whey alone is not best suited for you, at the end of the day having a whey shake is just protein at the end of the day.. so like having a slice of chicken... as an example a mass gainer shake is like a complete meal of chicken, rice, nuts... in fact the one below is more like 1 & 1/2 meals!

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/special-offer-inside-boditronics-mass-attack-heavyweight---6kg-4844-p.asp

Brilliant stuff is the Mass Attack, i use a lighter version as below as im not really after size

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/boditronics-mass-attack-evo---4kg-4652-p.asp

Tbh the 1st one is what you need mate, would work wonders... Imo and many others opinions Boditronics are where its at right now :thumbup1:


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

No mate not got a journal up yet :lol: But am thinking about starting one next week once I've sorted some bits out.

Can definitely recommend the Mass Attack Evo, has been great stuff for me!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

All the best for 2011 Ryan.

May it bring you all you desire


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Welcome back mate. And yes, thats right, its 4.30am.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks for the links raptor il give them a look tonight after the gym, good lad spriggen i shall follow if ya do 

@xpower, thanks mate same to you, looking nice and lean in your avi mate top notch :beer:

@1tonne, cheers bud, damn i dont know how you do it :L its nearly 7.30, due to get picked up and all i wana do is sleep lol i cpuld honestly just sleep for days haha


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Good to see you back mate


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

Welcome back fella, looking forward to following this one.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Tah guys, well was back to the gym tonight, felt great to be there but legs are still jelly :lol:

Workout -

Back squats (smith machine)

45kg - 1x5

57.5kg - 1x5

67.5kg - 2x5

It was a 4x5 day i got it wrong lmao

Seated OH press

27.5kg - 1x5

35kg - 1x5

37.5kg - 1x5 was meant to be 40 haha

45kg - 1x5

Deadlifts (conventional)

72.5kg - 1x5

85kg - 1x5

100kg - 1x5

115kg - 1x5

Assistance work

Sit ups - 3x15 BW

All was done not bad, deadlifta were a bit off i think for not doing the movement in a while but got it sorted tho felt alot weaker than before but thats obv expected lol, looking forward to friday for a bit of benching and rowing, so glad to be back


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

stopped like second week into december due to cold weather and didnt wana wait on buses in below freezing! then thought **** it xmas is near :lol: so went for a lil blow out over xmas new year but im back at it, on madcows for 12 weeks which should take me up to start of april then il change about to something else, its good timing if im honest as mid april im striping back for holiday at end of june and want a good 10 weeks cutting behind me before i go lol

how come you stopped ? what you doing now and have you changed anything training/diet wise ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice one mate, that was light day I'm assuming?

We've got a heavy triple on squats, bench and rows on Friday


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

http://www.predatornutrition.com/pd-up-your-mass-5lb.cfm

Also a great shake for you

often gets overlooked but is very very good!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yes it was mate altho felt tought not being in gym for a while lmao, hell yeah buudddyyy  haha

Thanks mate, why are these things so dear! Lol 60 quid for 20 servings is shocking lol the link you put reckless is a bit better but less in it lol il think about mass shakes over the weekend


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

Maybe a DIY mass gainer?

I'm a big fan of madcows, but when I did it last I was tempted to do a few more exercises every workout.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

that like flinging oats and **** into a blender ? if so one small problem, no blender :L

i wasnt surprisingly yesterday, stuck to it well lol

if anyone knows any cheap but good mass gainers that i could check out a link would be most appriciated <3


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

I bought 4.5kg of CNP pro mass for 40 quid off dolphin fitness. Have 2 a day mix with milk = goodness. It's got 75 servings (2/3 scoops)


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Mate mass gainers are such a waste of money.

They cost a bomb plus have so many calories in you can't help but gain fat on them, most of them are full of sugar.

If you wanna up your cals then the cheaper option is buy a hand blender (under £5) and chuck some milk, whey, oats, olive oil and peanut butter in


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Or do what Bulk says which is what I do when I need 1500 calories in a hurry... but I find I have to throw in Coffee/Chocolate flavoured ice cream to make it taste bearable. I call it puppy food.

And I have the metabolism of a tree shrew so I can get away with it as well


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

thats what i was thinking when i was looking at the first one raptor put, only 60g of pro yet 206g of carbs lmao thats not far behind what i eat in a day! lmao sounds a good plan, would you just store it in a fridge if you wanted it for later cause it would ideally be fore first break at work, and where do you find these hand blenders ?


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey Ry, same as mate.

140g Oats, 45g EVOO and 2 scoops of whey. Biggest i have handled so far and about 1250 cals.

Downside of do it your own is it is heavy on the stomach. The premade ones contain a lot of sugar (from what i can see) and would explain the massive carb intake. Prob a lot cheaper to make your own when your break it down into the cost of each shake.

Hope your well mate, bed is calling. Laters bud.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Update, food bought, hand blender bought, all good, bad news, gym is postponed to tomorrow, dont want to go cause this holiday has went up another 20 quid and i dont know when the travel agents phones are open to so once the mrs has sent me her passport details im booking it, if its not too late il jump down if its say 7ish or earlier cause its open to 9, this has to get booked first tho!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

FFS Ryan :lol:

Nah joking mate. How much did the hand blender cost after?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

shurrup jake! lol jokes, 6 quid in asda, forgot the damn oats tho :lol: sh1t and just realised bananas haha will pick up oats tomos and leave bananas, food cupboard is now well stocked! 5 packs of chicken and 2 packs of mince should suffice nicely! could even have 2 whole food meals at work if i did this each week lol, diet starts tomos, will have 2 slices of toast and butter and a shake for breakfast cause of no oats or wheatabix, then will hit the gym, then back for lunch and chill, this shall be the only day i move things from now on, if i didnt have to go shopping after work the gym would have done but wana get back on diet tomos morning !

jake you never did answer, how long can you keep the home made mass shakes that have milk in them for without a fridge? if a fridge is needed its fine as the work has one but would be easier without lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Going to shop to buy oats and a blender and forgetting them you dunce :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

actually it was a full shop so feck you  haha just forgot the oats lmao got the blender tho!

oooooo yyeaahhhhhh babyyyyy im going on holiday


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Its rather snazzy i wana make a mass shake now just to use it :L

I just booked mines like 3 hours ago lol off to turkey mate wbu?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Well don't keep the shake outside of a fridge for too long. It's only the milk you need to worry about really. If it's fresh then it'll last like 1-2 days out of a fridge but if it's in the fridge it'll last up to like 5 days or so.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

So it would be cool to leave it in my bag for say a 2 hours?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah of course


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good stuff thanks jake,

really? awesome ! lol going to gumbet in bodrum and at start of july what about yourself? you going with the lads or that?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ahh cool, when you going ? really ? going abroads great! lol you'l love it 

nah mate just me and the mrs for 2 whole weeks <3 ahhhh cheers :thumb: haha gona be awesome! was there last year in sept with the fam and mrs and we loved it so were going back lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah true enough, could save yourself money too everyone booking up,

same here lol after i finish this madcows is like 2 weeks before i want to start cutting for it, regardless of size i want abbage out this holiday lol, a bit of size would be good so i dont look like a skinny runt with abs but if not then im not to bothered, gotta look good when your just with the mrs! lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

i would have done that if only i kept on diet through xmas :L but since ive not got that long to get size on i might aswell just get the abs out lol

yeah, only had one session back lol next one is tomos but was meant to be tonight but wanted to get that holiday booked before it went up in price again haha wbu bud?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

You're going just with your girlfriend? How much is that gonna cost you?? Lol.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

spike1 said:


> yeah i see what you mean.
> 
> yeah im still alot weaker then what i was when we used to speak in my journal and that but all lifts are regularly going up so all is good. gaining weight aswell but again am still lighter then what i was.
> 
> tell me about it man, my hol went up £30pp in like 5 days  glad its booked now


i dont even know what i way now lol will way myself tomos morning as i forgot today haha,

yeah mines went up 20 in a day lmao was all the flight but the hotel price never changed, same here bud thats it all on the go now got the conformation email and money is out so its all systems go! lol



Bulkamania said:


> You're going just with your girlfriend? How much is that gonna cost you?? Lol.


yeah bud just me and the mrs alone abroad with a hotel room for 2 weeks ! gona be insane  <3 haha and 440 each mate for 2 weeks half board, pretty decent as the hotel is right on the beach, and i mean theres a path infront of it then the beach lol and its just round from all the nightlife so pretty decent i think!

hope im in decent nick for it! lol basically doing 14 weeks bulking 10 dieting lol hope it goes right!

so todays workout was pretty good! hams still had pretty bad doms so squatting was a bit sore but got through it

Squats

45Kg - 1x5

57.5kg - 1x5

67.5kg - 1x5

80kg - 1x5

92.5kg - 1x3

67.5kg - 1x8

Flat Bench

30kg - 1x5

37.5kg - 1x5

45kg - 1x5

52.5kg - 1x5

60kg - 1x3

45kg - 1x8

BOR's

32.5kg - 1x5

40kg - 1x5

50kg - 1x5

57.5kg - 1x5

67.5kg - 1x3

50kg - 1x8

assisstance work

weighted dips

5kg - 3x8

bicep curls

15kg - 3x8 slow full reps

standing french press

10kg - 3x8 elbows tucked in

good workout, was using pre loaded bars for the arm work, nice hot shower after then into the cold lmao, diet been good today, even nicked some of the chicken in the mrs's freezer to make myself chicken pasta with mayo :L so got about maybe 200gish in so far, about to make a little mass shake thing haha


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice one mate, glad you're training again 

Was that pretty easy for you mate?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

thanks buddy im glad to be back!

some were tough, squats mainly cause i nearly pulled my hammy on them so some ones were painful lmao other than that it was not too bad 

just attempted a mass type shake since i need some more pro and carbs and fats and it didnt turn out very well lmao, might be because i attempted to blend muesli :L? but ohh well 70g of pro in there <3 haha


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

light day?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nope think this ones the max effort day but its lighter weights for now, first week and all that


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Well muesli isn't gonna blend very well lol, you could try putting it in the blender on its own first though and blending it into small pieces, think that works.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

try blending some oats.... much nicer than muslei!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah will get oats, just wanted to try it lol, yeah weights go up each sesh just following the programme as it is

weighed myself this morning to get an idea of where i am, weighed in at 12'4 so not that bad, now just tucking into a cracking dinner i made! half pack of savoury golden rice, half pack of beef mince made into chilli con carne and rice with 40mls EVOO, all together then squeezed a lemon over it and its cracking! like a lemon lime chilli without the lime lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

thanks bud  hopefully can progress well!, hows your training?


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

good luck kid


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

tah bud


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

JOOOOOOOOOOOOURNAL DRIVE BAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!

Hey dude.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

hiyaaaaaaa pallllllll !!

back squats

45Kg - 1x5

57.5Kg - 1x5

67.5Kg - 1x5

80Kg - 1x5

90kg - 1x5

flat bench

30kg - 1x5

37.5kg - 1x5

45kg - 1x5

52.5kg - 1x5

60kg - 1x5

BOR's

32.5kg - 1x5

40kg - 1x5

50kg - 1x5

57.5kg - 1x5

65kg - 1x5

assistance work

weighted hypers

5kg - 2x10

weighted sit ups

10kg - 4x15 (ouch)

good workout, felt great, everything seemed to lift well, bor's were a bit heavy, maybe my guess at remembering my most weight was wrong lol but still doing them ok with decent form!

just eating more chillli then last meal about half 11,

2 cheeky snaps to come, will post when i find my cable lol


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

going well mate, when i ran the proper 5x5 i made the best strenth gains, however i found muscle gain's wherent as great, how are you finding it? muscle wise


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice work mate 

I've gotta do good mornings as I don't have a hyper bench!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

finding it good fun, dont know about muscle gains as ive only done 3 workouts and only been back on diet for 3 days lol will let you know in a month or 2 !

thanks jake  thats a gutter mate  perhaps you could try make one  :lol: ?


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

All's going well then ryan :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

it is that mate 

cheeky snaps ...

second ones lighting ended up sh1t but it was the best one for that side lmao


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Looking solid man. Nah fvck it, good mornings are practically the same anyway


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

cheers lads, not much of a change from before but thought i id post up where i am!

ahh cool jake  lol, yeah spike get one up bud, is brian still training?, and yeah bud i do, its sh1t :lol:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

spike1 said:


> yeah hes training just as hard as ever mate, he never stopped just stopped coming on here, all his lifts are up and im not 100% but pretty sure he squatted 140kg
> 
> hes looking good too
> 
> you know what i might just stroke one out over him right now


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

There's a big ass picture there can you not see it on your comp? Try again mate 

Does Bri know this :ban :ban: ???


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ahh cool man, infact i seen something about him having his laptop took off him on fb lol **** knows, if hes up to that then fvck me i better move! lmao at that pic tho :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

fook me thats insane, he must have a fair build on him now ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Is Bri still natty then? 107.5kg to 140kg is a huge leap since he was on here before! :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hmmm! we must investigate ! :lol: jks


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

120kg for 11 reps?? Fvck 140kg, he should be good for 160kg. Yeah mate, still natty for now lol. Just about to hit 15 stone. Doing Madcows atm, my lifts should be pretty damn good at the end of it so watch this space


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Mate I haven't maxed out, I really don't know right now. But after the Madcows I'm hoping for squat - 160kg, bench - 140kg, deadlift - 200kg

P.S - Inbox coming your way


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

If all goes to plan, I WILL hit a 220kg deadlift (5 plates a side) before my 20th birthday. I'll film that for your [email protected] bank Spike no worry. I would like to hit 140kg squat soon and not screw up my back. and getting to 100kg bench would be achievement seeing as my arms are as long as an albatross' wingspan :ban:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ffs big convo in here! lol ooo gear talk, think you should wait spike! def 

michael dropped you a fb invite to my 18th if you fancy it and are off  let me know what ya think bruv x


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

All this chattin about me! God I gotta start postin. Nice one on the new rap Ryan, will try my best to follow it.

For the record Steve was right with my squat but not Mike's, he has not squatted 140. But did get 120 for 10 easy ones and 130 for an easy triple, so he'll deff have it in there.

Love you all. P.S. Steve don't start a new journal, let's get on it! I might delete my FB lol so can concentrate on Uk-M. xxx


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good stuff mate, nice squatting man!

workout,

Squat

45Kg - 1x5

57.5Kg - 1x5

67.5Kg - 2x5

OH Press

30Kg - 1x5

37.5Kg - 1x5

40kg - 1x5

45Kg - 1x5

Deadlift

72.5Kg - 1x5

85Kg - 1x5

100Kg - 1x5

115Kg - 1x5

assistance work

sit ups - 3x15

done dusted, piece of cake ;D that is all for now as im up at 5am again and have already fell asleep from 9-10 lmao, laters all xxx


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice work buddy 

Starts to get hard in the 5th week!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

squats

47.5kg - 1x5

57.5kg - 1x5

70kg - 1x5

82.5kg - 1x5

95kg - 1x3

70kg - 1x8

Bench

32.5kg - 1x5

37.5kg - 1x5

45kg - 1x5

52.5kg - 1x5

62.5kg - 1x3

45kg - 1x8

BOR

35kg - 1x5

42.5kg - 1x5

50kg - 1x5

60kg - 1x5 (ugly)

70kg - 1x3 (ugly)

50kg - 1x8

gona drop the weight on these, forms suffering too much

assistance

standing french press

15kg - 3x8

bb curls

20kg - 3x8

dips

6.25kg - 3x6

great workout, good pumps, loved it, roll on monday!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

todays workout

Squats

47.5Kg - 1x5

57.5Kg - 1x5

70Kg - 1x5

82.5Kg - 1x5

92.5Kg - 1x5

Flat Bench

30Kg - 1x5

37.5Kg - 1x5

45Kg - 1x5

52.5Kg - 1x5

62.5Kg - 1x5

BOR

30Kg - 1x5

37.5Kg - 1x5

45Kg - 1x5

52.5Kg - 1x5

60Kg - 1x5

Assistance Work

Weighted Hypers

10Kg - 2x10

Weighted Crunches

10Kg - 4x10

good workout, still going strong, food bought in today so all is good  lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Good work mate. How was the last set of rows for you?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Now then mate, good to see you're still training


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

last set of rows was alot better jake thanks, and good to be back training barker!

todays workout

Squats

47.5kg - 1x5

60kg - 1x5

72.5kg - 2x5

OH Press

30Kg - 1x5

37.5Kg - 1x5

42.5Kg - 1x5

47.5Kg - 1x5

Deadlifts

75Kg - 1x5

90Kg - 1x5

105Kg - 1x5

120Kg - 1x5

Assistance Work

Sit Ups

3x20

Cardio

X Trainer, Incline 15, Resistance 5, steps p/m kept between 150-180 for 10 mins

great sesh, finished in 40 mins, pumped to feck doing cardio lmao, adding in 10 mins per sesh and going to up it by 5 mins every week, also contemplating not cutting atall and doing cardio to cut the fat and lowering carbs to 200g over 4 meals, breakky, lunch, pwo and dinner, everything else upped in fats where carbs were by using mixed nuts, going to do this for now and see where i am at come the end of this madcows as the week after is when i should be cutting, if im a lil bit leaner and some weight on il leave the cut i think, if not a bit leaner i will cut 

ALSO! deadlifts done with NO chalk and no callusses, chuffed  couldnt find it in my bag so i had to perseveer, brought my straps incase but didnt need them  lol

over and out x


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Good session man! How hard were the last set of deads?

Also how you finding military press?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Did you try the oats thing mate?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Sounds good dude


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi mate, just started subscribing to this thread. Looks good and will watch with interest. I've just started my own journal too if you fancied a look! - I wont post the link, dont want to invade yours  

EDIT: Forgot to ask, what is BOR exercise?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Deadlifts were not to bad actually mate, was diff without the chalk tho lol and the mil press was not bad, getting better.

Didnt try the oats thing cbf with it lol

Tah bud,

Thanks for popping in mate, stick around, BOR is bent over row  and pop the link up mate dont feel your intruding  lol


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Awesome, I think military press is my best thing ive got going for my size etc relative to my other lifts.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/124409-muscle-mission.html

Reminds me, I've got to add in all my biggest lifts on my journal. Btw do you train weekends or are you a weekday man?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

will check it out and sub now  , and usually week days mon wed fri, but on wed i had a serious shift at work and just had to rest so went yest and will go tomos morning so theres still a 1 day gap


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

todays sesh

squats

50kg - 1x5

60kg - 1x5

72.5kg - 1x5

85kg - 1x5

97.5kg - 1x3

72.5kg - 1x8

felt awesome, still not too much of a struggle, may need the safety bars past 100 i think tho

flat bench

30kg - 1x5

40kg - 1x5

47.5kg - 1x5

55kg - 1x5

65kg - 1x3

47.5kg - 1x8

went sswiminglyyy! 65 felt great, cant wait till monday to bench it again easy and push further on !

BOR

30kg - 1x5

37.5kg - 1x5

45kg - 1x5

52.5kg - 1x5

62.5kg - 1x5

45kg - 1x8

felt much better again, liking the lowered weight on these 

assistance work

dips

7.5kg - 3x8

up to 10kg next week

bb curls

25kg - 3x10

only thing that fatigued me today due to reps past 8 lmao

standing french press

20kg - 3x8

felt good, slowly gaining strength on this

cardio

10 mins X trainer, inc 15 resistance 5, steps p/m kept roughly around 160 apart from last 30 seconds where i ramped it up to between 210-230

great session, felt awesome after, glad im doing the cardio as its making me feel good knowing im getting it done, also todays cardio 10 mins flew in lol

just gona go get some whey ordered and maybe some more chalk, but may just go by real chalk and crush it up lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

went shopping today, picked up some nuts, more evoo, some natty pb, more fats to make up the fats im upping in certain meals, so diest gona sorta look like this

meal 1

3 scoop shake

75g of muesli

meal 2

3 scoop shake

50g of brazil nuts

meal 3

180-90g of chicken or 300g of beef mince, a sauce i.e chilli or fajita sauce

75g of pasta or rice

30mls evoo

meal 4

3 scoop shake with 30mls evoo

meal 5

3 scoop shake

1 and a half bananas

meal 6

usually same as meal 3

meal 7

300g pot of cottage cheese

4tbsp of PB

will work out the proper macros tomos but should be what im aiming for, pro is around 330g on rough memory, carbs SHOULD be around 200g, and fats are roughly 150g, hopefully nearly 3500cals as its similar to diet before and that was around 3100 cals not including shake cals as i didnt know how many cals per scoop they were haha


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

hi mate, good numbers for diet there but i think your lacking hard foods. Swap meal 2 for somthing to eat rather than just drink.

are your shakes just protein or bulking shakes? Ie.

400~+ calories

And to add, your BOR has some good numbers in that! Keep it up (Y) Also...hurry up and smash out a 75kg Bench  ! Good luck bud


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

all due to not the greatest income mate, thinking of adding another whole meal one in, just swapping the shake for chicken with sauce, suppose i could stretch the cash a bit further to do it now that the carbs are lowered lol

just protein, tbh the whole food issue isnt an issue, ive been doing it like this since i started really and gained, end of the day proteins protein no matter where it comes from, just shakes are more convienent,

could be better! lol and im going with what the programme prescribes so it will come eventually lol

todays training went well

squats

50kg - 1x5

60kg - 1x5

72.5kg - 1x5

82.5kg - 1x5

97.5kg - 1x5

wasnt sure what i was to do this sesh forgot to check before i went but usualy its very similar to fridays so i just done fridays again but with more reps on the heavy sets

flat bench

32.5kg - 1x5

40kg - 1x5

47.5kg - 1x5

55kg - 1x5

65kg - 1x5

went very well !

BOR

30kg - 1x5

37.5kg - 1x5

45kg - 1x5

52.5kg - 1x5

62.5kg - 1x5

assistance work

weighted hypers

12.5kg DB held at chest - 2x10

Weighted Crunches

Same DB on chest again - 3x12

Cardio

X Trainer, 10 mins, Inc 15, Resistance 10, steps p/m kept between 140-170 untill last minute where i went to between 190-210

ABSALOOTLY SHAGGED! lmao had protein shake and 1.5 bananas, came home had dinner, chilled, washed up, prepared lunch, done extra work onto my report, had last meal just there and just due my bed soon  lol

hope everyones well !


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Good work buddy! How were the squats?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

thanks man! squats were good, was weird tho when i put the bar in a certain position towards the top of my traps/neck it was heavier, and when i put it lower right at the bottom of my traps across my shoulders it felt lighter and comfier, when it used to be the oposite way about :lol:


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Eggs!! 10p per eggs. Good fat and pro content. Would be nice and cheap if you want to change that second meal about!

I eat 8 a day at the mo and others lots more and is my favourite meal of the day.

Lifting seems to be gettin strAight back its best, Congrats on that.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

dont really like eggs alot, now and then is ok but i couldnt everyday! lol too sickening for me haha

thanks man !


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> dont really like eggs alot, now and then is ok but i couldnt everyday! lol too sickening for me haha
> 
> thanks man !


REAL MEN eat eggs  jokes.


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

eggs are alright but my scrambled eggs are ****in borrrrrring, need to have them with ketchup or i cant eat it..always make em too dry too!

Had 5 fried eggs on 2 wholemeal toast for lunch today   bit fatty but was yummy! hehe


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

6 egg omelette with bacon, onions and chilli pepper.

Wakes you up at breakfast time


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Dry scrambled eggs are the worst! Horrible.

I make sure mine are runny, seriously they're not even cooked properly :lol:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

5 egg, runny omlete! the best of the lot!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah, with a bit of ham and cheese


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Poached eggs, 4 mins, slightly runny, 2 slices of bacon, tablespoon of EVOO and some ground black pepper. Done.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nah il just stick with a shake me thinks  haha

Gfs been over since friday and is still here taking over my house the bitch! Lmao but still been training, been good sessions

Days altered again this week but will be back to normal next week, protein finally came on thursday so thats all good, along with a fitted mp t shirt and a new shaker  haha anyway.. The workouts

Thursdays

Squats

50kg - 1x5

60kg - 1x5

72.5kg - 2x5

OH Press

30kg - 1x5

37.5kg - 1x5

42.5kg - 1x5

47.5kg - 1x5

Deadlift

77.5kg - 1x5

92.5kg - 1x5

110kg - 1x5

125kg - 1x5

Assistance work

Sit ups 3x20

Cardio

Stationary bike

15 mins, resistance 10, speed kept above 15, fvcked! Lmao

Good sesh it was, deadlifts are getting tough but grip is still holding ok for now, gotta get some form of chalk soon!

Saturday

Squats

50kg - 1x5

60kg - 1x5

75kg - 1x5

85kg - 1x5

100kg - 1x3

75kg - 1x8

Bench

32.5kg - 1x5

40kg - 1x5

50kg - 1x5

57.5kg - 1x5

67.5kg - 1x3

50kg - 1x8

BOR

32.5kg - 1x5

40kg -1x5

47.5kg - 1x5

55kg - 1x5

65kg - 1x3

47.5kg - 1x8

Bench felt stronger, could have def got 5 reps, left the cardio and assistance work due to going out yday during the day so will fling curls and french press in tomorrow aswell

Over and out for now


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Good work man


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks matey! Hopefuly can get the gym by sharpish tomos and home well before 8 so i can make a payment to the hols  lol how was your weekend my man?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

todays sesh,

squats (smith machine)

50kg - 1x5

60kg - 1x5

75kg - 1x5

85kg - 1x5

100kg - 1x5

was supposed to be 97.5 but hey ho who cares  lol

flat bench

32.5kg - 1x5

40kg - 1x5

50kg - 1x5

57.5Kg - 1x5

67.5Kg - 1x5

again was meant to be lower lmao, need to start checking what ive to do on a monday before i leave instead of just doing fridays sesh with extra 2 reps lol

BOR

32.5Kg - 1x5

40Kg - 1x5

47.5Kg - 1x5

55Kg - 1x5

65Kg - 1x5

probs wrong again lmao

Assistance

weighted hypers

15kg - 2x10

no sit ups, couldnt be assed with them when i can do them any time

cardio

15 mins X trainer, Resistance 10, steps p/m between 130-150, and 160-170 for last minute,

sweat dripping off me, pumped to **** quads, i was officially dying :lol:

great workout tho, bench strength is so much better, was exploding right up! just going to eat my cottage cheese and hit they hey!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Good work mate. Why smith machine??


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

power and max rack was in use when i got in, and i hate waiting around so just went smith for squats this sesh, bench was in power rack tho, aswell as the rows


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

yesterdays sesh

squats

52.5kg - 1x5

62.5kg - 1x5

75kg - 2x5

Seated OH press

32.5kg - 1x5

37.5kg - 1x5

45kg - 1x5

50kg - 1x5

deadlifts

80kg - 1x5

95kg - 1x5

112.5kg - 1x5

127.5kg - 1x5 JUST!

assistance work

sit ups

2x15

cardio

Xtrainer, 20 mins, resistance 10 moderate pace

done and dusted, good sesh, need fvcking chalkkkkkk thoooo !!!!! bloody hands got sweaty and on the last set had to regrip rep 4 and 5, didnt take hands off bar tho, just down fix and back up, although nearly fecking dropped it on the 5th rep lmao


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice work mate. Looking forward to tomorrows session. Love the heavy triples


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

todays workout was awesome!!

squats (stupid smith again!)

50kg - 1x5

62.5kg - 1x5

75kg - 1x5

87.5kg - 1x5

102.5kg - 1x3

75kg - 1x8

Flat Bench

35kg - 1x5

42.5kg - 1x5

50kg - 1x5

57.5kg - 1x5

70kg - 1x3

50kg - 1x8

bench felt much more comfortable, exploded up easy, felt awesome!

Rows

32.5kg - 1x5

40kg - 1x5

47.5kg - 1x5

57.5kg - 1x5

67.5kg - 1x3

47.5kg - 1x8

felt good although its wierd when im rowing cause i can feel it in my right lat no probs but not in my left and funnily enough my left lat is smaller! any thoughts ?

assistance work

french press

20kg - 3x10

bicep curls

30kg - 3x8

dips

10kg - 3x6

forearms are still fried to this moment lmao great sesh tho, no cardio due to me falling asleep from 4-5.30 so didnt get down the gym till after 6 and needed to go shopping plus gym shuts earlier tonight, going for a sunday morning run to make up for it 

also just noticed im finally gold! lol yay for me  haha


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lazy bastard :lol:

Good workout mate, dunno about your lats!?

Maybe just even it up with dumbell rows after the madcows routine ends.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

lazy bastard nothing ive been up before 5 the past 3 days for work and im doing the same tomorrow! lol so shh  haha

probs an idea but thinking about it tbh it will probs even out as i grow  hopefully :lol:

off to paisley tomorrow after work so the mrs can find this shop with these cheap cracking extensions lol but im not bothered as there is a bbing shop there somewhere that i can go look in  lol just need to find out where and what its called as i forget lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Tonights workout was ace

Squats

50kg - 1x5

62.5kg - 1x5

75kg - 1x5

87.5kg - 1x5

102.5kg - 1x5

Flat bench

35kg - 1x5

40kg - 1x5

50kg - 1x5

57.5kg - 1x5

70kg - 1x5

Rows

32.5kg - 1x5

40kg - 1x5

47.5kg - 1x5

55kg - 1x5

65kg - 1x5

Did rows underhand for a change and felt much better

Assistance work

Weighted hypers

15kg - 2x12

Weighted crunches

15kg - 4x10

Cardio

Stationary bike - 10 mins lvl 7

X trainer - 10 mins resistance 10 incline 10

Fvcked! Lol great sesh, went straight from work and gave me so much more time tonight! Def doing this all the time now, just took an extra shake and bit of fruit and ate/drank them while waiting for the buzzer to leave


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Good work mate


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks man! Gona pick up some chalk tomos from poundnd or something to use on wed for deads


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Got to Tiso mate if there's one near you or a climbing centre they have the good stuff there. Though you get funny looks haha


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

chalk was a brilliant investment!

get my proteins liquid stuff if you can strech for the £5 

good work man


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

just get powdered chalk its cheaper and you can get chalk balls in climbing shops.

congrats on becoming a gold member!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nearest climbing shop to me is ayr lol, 35 mins on train haha and cam i had a bottle but duno where the fvck i put it lol and i forgot to put it in my last order so no point paying 10 quid for a bottle lol so gona just crush up normal chalk, and yeah i know michael but i get funny looks from doing deads in my gym from the skinny folk and the geard up bicep guys haha


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Might do that chris, do you just rub over the chalk balls and it comes off without being ground down?

And thanks man! Gotta find a qoute now for a sig  lol


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

one of us may buy you one and post it to you for your birthday then!

the one I have is ground powdered chalk in like netting in shape of a ball.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lmao! And cool man might look them up today see whats what  ,

Just under 7 hours sleep nast nite and i didnt wana get out my bed this morning? Yet last nite had the same and woke up fresh as a daisy lol maybe cause college i get up like half an hour later had to do with it today lol oh well, half 4 rise tomorrow


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Looks like all is going well mate.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

thanks mate, it is indeed, weight slowly creeping back up, hopefully slowly getting leaner at the same time! revised a new diet where theres an extra chicken meal in so 750g of chicken in each day now, just cause the packs i get its big uncooked frozen chicken breast so just doing it in 250g meals lol carbs to 200g or lower and fats aiming for 150ish, pro is now sitting around 370-380, so hopefully can help me out! thinking about getting a mini cross trainer thing out of argos thats down to 35 quid so i can do some AM cardio but not sure, might leave it till i am cutting one day


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

HUGE ammounts of protein, is it really nessesary for so much mate?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Making up the loss in cals from lower carbs, high protein, high fat med carbs, aim is to grow and lean out at the same time, dont think its too much tbh i think it should be good for some decent growth, if it dont get used il just sh1t it out anyway lol


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

fxck me thats alot of protein!

how much is food, and how much is shakes ect?

250g is more then enough to grow lean on high pro, 360 just seems abit OTT IMO, but what ever works best for you i guess


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

370-380g protein? how much do you weigh? :S


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bout 12'11 i weigh, tbh probs is a bit much, and its about 180 from food and 200 shakes, think il drop back the chicken bit, its cause the way i buymy chicken its in 500g packs, and its big frozen chicken breasts and make odd weights lol fvck it im knocking it back down to 300, much more norm, when i think about it close to 400 is like what big jim and folk similar are on lol just gona have to work around the chicken thing, causeits in breasts as said and there odd weights and i aint got my own fridge/freezer yet so dont wana chuck raw chicken in with folks food so its always frozen lol cheers lads


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

id drop some shakes if you can buddy, 200g from shakes is a lot to have and must be quite costly for you id imagine.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

james12345 said:


> id drop some shakes if you can buddy, 200g from shakes is a lot to have and must be quite costly for you id imagine.


Just realised i miss calcd haha its not 200g from shakes, its 150, 1 at breaky, 1 at end of work (pre wo) and 1 pwo, then once i drop the chicken back to 200g per meal it will be 50g of pro per meal meaning 150g from chicken then 30 odds from a tub of cottage cheese for pre bed meal, i think thats a bit better? Or think i should drop back to 300 again?, used the rule of thumb for pro intake doing 1.5g per lb bodyweight and it came out at 270g so 300 would be good just to get the lil bit extra in,

opinions?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Workout was not bad today

Squats

52.5kg - 1x5

62.5kg - 1x5

77.5kg - 2x5

Seated OH press

32.5kg - 1x5

37.5kg - 1x5

45kg - 1x5

50kg - 1x5

Shoulders felt awesome! 50 was not bad, still not 100% tho

Deadlifts

80kg - 1x5

97.5kg - 1x5

115kg - 1x5

130kg - 1x4,1x1

Grip went on 4th rep and got a half rep on the fifth but if i went on i would have dropped it lol, so put the straps on and got the last rep

Assistance work

Lying leg raises

1x10

Torso twists

5kg medi ball - 1x20 (10 each side)

Crunches - 2x10

Added a lil extra haha

Cardio

X trainer

15 mins, incline 15 resistance 10, kept the pace up at 160 steps p/m and fvck me i was nackered, sweated so much i couldnt do the full 20 haha felt like id just came out a pool!

Decent workout, grips annoyong me so chalks getting bought now nmw!! Haha will just buy some instant oats too or something to make up not paying 10 quid for the chalk haha


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Alright Ryan...good to see you have maintained the effort while some of us slack off (ME). Been back at it for a few weeks now and getting back into the groove.

You still enjoying all these compound moves?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey man, im just not long back at it myself lol ended up taking xmas new year off! Haha how you getting on?

Yeah its great, iso work bores me really lol unless its like db rows or shoulder press, also suits my lifestyle atm as they are short workouts and gives me time for cardio!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

strong shoulder press!

how low do you bring the bar? chin?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice work man 

How many weeks in are you now?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks man, yeah to chin or just below 

Cheers jake  that was the first of week 6  6 more weeks now to go!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh cool. You reckon you'll manage to complete deads every week without failing? I'm almost at failure on them now on week 9 lol.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

All been explained on Facebook


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

its class mate! def give it a bash man


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

first off, didnt workout friday was quite ill and just needed lots of sleep, then sat had no time as had to get lots done, so today was first at new weights, bit of a struggle il say lol

squats

52.5kg - 1x5

65kg - 1x5

77.5kg - 1x5

90kg - 1x5

105kg - 1x5

last set was tough, dont know why cause last week was pretty easy ? maybe due to no workout on friday or maybe not, who knows lol

bench

37.5kg - 1x5

42.5kg - 1x5

52.5kg - 1x5

60kg - 1x5

72.5kg - 1x5

felt strong on this once again!

rows

35kg - 1x5

42.5kg - 1x5

50kg - 1x5

57.5kg - 1x5

67.5kg - 1x5

all done underhand grip, felt great

assistance work

weighted hypers

17.5kg DB - 2x10

Crunches

4x20

cardio

X trainer

10 mins, resistance 10 incline 15

good workout, nice relaxing night with no one in, good times!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

:thumb:


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Looks solid bud. Keep it up.

NB - my journals gone now, not logging it here anymore, but still cracking on with things bud. Will let you know how the cut goes :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ahh i found you anyway! haha

anyway workout was class

squats

52.5kg - 1x5

65kg - 1x5

77.5kg - 1x5

90kg - 1x5

107.5kg - 1x3

77.5kg - 1x8

Bench

35kg - 1x5

45kg - 1x5

52.5kg - 1x5

60kg - 1x5

75kg - 1x3

52.5kg - 1x8

booyaaa! bit of a struggle but went up, 5 reps on monday!

Rows (uhand)

35kg - 1x5

42.5kg - 1x5

50kg - 1x5

60kg - 1x5

70kg - 1x3

50kg - 1x8

assistance work

dips

10kg - 3x8

bicep curls

30kg - 3x10

standing french press

25kg - 3x8

Cardio

X Trainer - 10 mins, resistance 10 inc 15

then SAUNAAAAA <3 haha

good workout, pwo shake then down to the cross to get my cheat meal of chips and cheese  haha ace times! no cheat for tomorrow and that will be the only cheat for tonight 

ohh and got a journal up on testosterone muscle so heres the link incase folk are on that aswell  ..

http://testosteronemuscle.co.uk/training-logs-12/ryans-getting-big-journal-559/


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

keep up the good work ry!!

will be starting a new journal soon!!

BOOOOM


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

been training away, not logged on as much as usual been more on test muscle forum, recent numbers pushed last week were a

140 deadlift x 5

77.5x3 bench

115x3 squat

55x5 seated mil press

going to finish madcows 2 weeks early and going back to a normal split tomorrow working 4 days

monday - chest and triceps

wednesday - legs

friday - shoulders

sunday - back and biceps

will run a quick workout for chest up soon and then do the rest tomorrow night 

thats all for now! will try to log more on here !


----------

